
Ask HN: What technology stack would you trust with your uploaded consciousness? - PinkMilkshake
(Assuming upload technology was available now and uploading was a better option than not uploading from an existential risk point of view)<p>Since we don’t have an OS designed with this purpose in mind, I’d have to go for Erlang on seL4 for now. Hardware I don’t know.
======
ams6110
None, ever. Your consciousness would include your every thought and fantasy. I
would never entrust that to any third party.

